# [SOLVED] Win8 power shutdown



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Attempting to create a shortcut in, Windows 8 for a shutdown button, I select “new shortcut” on the start screen and then type “shutdown/s/t0. I get a message: the file shutdown/s/t0 cannot be found. How do I make a shutdown button on my Toolbar in Win 8???
Thanks, eddie460


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Win8 power shutdown*

The correct code would be either:


```
shutdown /p
```
or


```
shutdown /r /t 0
```


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Create a new txt document. In the document type. shutdown -s - t - 0 then save the file as shutdown.BAT And save it to your desktop


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Win8 power shutdown*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The correct code would be either:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Win8 power shutdown*

Thank you Masterchief XX17. I applied the spaces and it worked like greased snot.
thanks eddie460


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Win8 power shutdown*



dxd2007 said:


> Create a new txt document. In the document type. shutdown -s - t - 0 then save the file as shutdown.BAT And save it to your desktop


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Win8 power shutdown*

No problem!


----------

